# CN Bridge Over The Thompson River Burns



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

About ten or eleven years ago, there was a serious derailment immediately east of Lytton, British Columbia, where the recent wildfire destroyed the town....entirely. Back then, CN had to realign the approach to the bridge, and they had to rebuild the bridge. I took this photo approximately two weeks after it had been put back into service.










The bridge was destroyed two days ago in that devastating fire. CN will have to double up on CP's tracks on the other side, as they did ten years ago.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe a steel bridge next time?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Won't help, this happened this week.
Dry Canyon trestle fire damage.









Before the fire.









Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess they need a sprinkler system installed on these bridges.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Or in the trees and shrub near the railway.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, its not the bridges themselves that are catching fire, it’s the surrounding country-side….


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe a steel bridge next time?


It *IS* a steel bridge........


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Actually the trestle did burn, it's a wood decked ballasted trestle and the wood deck burned.
I had a good pic of it burning but can't find it now.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Creosote makes an excellent accelerant...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Magic said:


> Actually the trestle did burn, it's a wood decked ballasted trestle and the wood deck burned.
> I had a good pic of it burning but can't find it now.
> 
> Magic


We know it burned…the OP stated that in the original post….


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

But you said in post #6...

"Yeah, its not the bridges themselves that are catching fire, it’s the surrounding country-side"….


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> But you said in post #6...
> 
> "Yeah, its not the bridges themselves that are catching fire, it’s the surrounding country-side"….


By that, I meant the fire ORIGINATED in the surrounding countryside, and spread to the bridge…..

An old fire guy like you should have understood that….


----------

